# Flu jab in first tri?



## Weebear (Jul 24, 2013)

've had mixed ideas on the flu jab and I'm not entirely comfortable having it early on, I've rather wait until second trimester. I'll be in second trimester by 10th December. My husband is concerned for me but I'm concerned about what the vaccine could do to a developing baby. I'm a teacher and have paid to have it the last two years as I don't want to be off work if I caught it. 

I've had no info on the vaccine other than, get it, it's fine. How can I be sure it won't harm the developing baby?

Also it's been mentioned that if I leave it to December I may not get it at all due to stock.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/pregnancy-and-baby/Pages/flu-jab-vaccine-pregnant.aspx
[/size]
[/size]NHS website has helpful information on this. Fine to have vaccine in first trimester. 
[/size]
[/size]/links


----------

